# Using Sikaflex 512



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi All,

Just reading the data sheet on Sikaflex 512 and it recommends quite a few other products for pre cleaning of surfaces and then tidying up of the final joint to cleaning of hands and tools. They're all quite expensive!!

Are these necessary or are there other general products that will do?

I'm thinking that the pre-clean might be worth it, but what about cleaning up the final joint.

Richard


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Cleaning up the joint = spit on your index finger and _gently_ smooth out the joint. Whatever you do, don't lick your finger!

Colin


----------



## alnshaz (Jun 1, 2007)

hi Richard,

i've just fitted a solar panel to the roof of my motorhome with 512.I used isopropyl alcohol to clean all the contact surfaces instead of buying the sikaflex cleaner.This was recommended on another thread i had read.Its very sticky stuff n can get everywhere if your not careful.Be prepared with plenty of kitchen roll and wear rubber gloves and you should be ok.I smoothed it off with my gloved finger and the wiped with a cloth soaked in the alcohol cleaner and it was fine for me.

good luck

Al.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you offer up whatever you're going to stick up, mark around it with a pencil lightly where the Sikaflex is going to be and mask almost up to the line, clean first though, a hell of a lot less to clean up.

Think ahead don't put sika down just to wipe it off, use just enough and no more, the amount of adhesive I've thrown away over the years on different jobs would fill a good few tubes.

Kev.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

camallison said:


> Cleaning up the joint = spit on your index finger and _gently_ smooth out the joint. Whatever you do, don't lick your finger! Colin


Precisely the advice I received from their techy department Colin. Word for word! :wink:

Apparently spit is as good as anything, and better than most things. Cheap too, although it may need to be renewed occasionally with a drop of ale! :lol:

Dave

P.S. And be very careful - the bloody stuff gets everywhere and it's a devil to clean off, even before it sets!!! 8O


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Draw a line round edge, masking tape 2mm outside Line. I used Panel wipe from motor factors to clean both surfaces and made sure the thickness of 512 is 2mm thick.

I've stuck both Sat dish and Solar Panel using this method and NO screws.
Colin


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We use Sikaflex 221, not sure how similar chemically they are, but we clean surfaces with White Spirit and dry thoroughly before applying, the use a rag soaked in WS to clean up and leave a smooth bead.

Water sets them both off, so a spirit will leave them workable longer.

Looks like they are both the same technology:

http://www.hex.co.uk/tds/Sika/pds_sikaflex-221_uk_v01-07.pdf

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/pdf/pds_sikaflex-512caravan_uk_v01-07.pdf

Peter


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

From what you've all said it sounds similar to Silicon to apply and finish.

I expecting that the 512 nozzle would be cut to give approx a 6mm bead and then applied to the mounting plate in continuous beads approx 50mm apart until it covers the whole plate. Possibly in concentric circles. The plate would then be pushed down into position, but not squeezing all the adhesive out.

Finally going round the outside with a bead to seal the edge. The tip of using masking tape sounds good, but don't you require a bigger bead than 2mm. I would have thought 6mm would be better.

The price of Sikaflex 512 varies considerably doesn't it!! The cheapest I've found is CAK Tanks at £8.98 a tube.

Richard


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Go Outdoors are selling it for £7.65 just now.http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/dow-corning-sikaflex-512-camping-adhesive-p130118


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the 2mm refers to the finished thickness once the brackets are pushed down, I pushed mine into contact with the roof, and they were fine despite roadside branches trying to rip it off, and you waste less sika too, but we all use tube adhesives differently, maybe there are some depth instructions on the sika tube.

Kev.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

It is recommended to have a good 2mm thickness of sealant/adhesive between the items to be bonded to ensure efficient adhesion.
I use Marine flex, it stores better than Sikaflex.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I found the PDF attached, it should help


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

may as well ad the other two.

Kev


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The floor on the trailer has big 13mm-wide beads of Sikaflex 221 joining it to the chassis. We expected it to take forever to cure, but it was away pretty quickly, never had any problems with it.

Didn't use any bolts or screws to hold the 21mm thick sheets of honeycomb in.

Peter


----------

